# Some flowers from my water garden



## Digger (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,

this is my first post here. Hope you will enjoy.

Digger


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Digger, welcome to the forum.

Those are some nice flowers, what are the plant names?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello Digger 

What wonderful flowers.. Water gardens are my favorite. 
What kind of container do you have? or is this from a pond?


----------



## Digger (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry guys,

I forgot to put names. 

Third one is from Alternathera rainecki- rosefolia, and first one, I think it is from Stargrass and second is from Hydrotriche hottoniiflora (I am not sure but I think it is). Here are some more. First and second are Bacopa, and I third one is Limnophila aquatica. 

Ciddian, I keep them in my 100g tank with MH and CO2.

Digger


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Great flowers, very original idea. Good to see you on our forum

I would love to see a full pic of your tank(s)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oooohh wow impressive! you rarely get to see that...

I really adore those long bulb type ones... They kinda sprout into a v when the step breaks the surface and has lil white flowers.. One of my favorites.


----------



## Digger (Apr 7, 2006)

chompy said:


> Great flowers, very original idea. Good to see you on our forum
> 
> I would love to see a full pic of your tank(s)


Unfortunately, pics are about two years old, and my tank now doesn't have any flowers. I still have same open tank with MH, but because of high humidity in house I keep glass on top of the tank. Now, tank looks like a jungle. Tank is calling for big pruning. 

Digger


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

is your tank half filled? I get flowers in my tank from time to time but they just hit the glass and they get forced back downwards.


----------



## Digger (Apr 7, 2006)

holocron said:


> is your tank half filled? I get flowers in my tank from time to time but they just hit the glass and they get forced back downwards.


It is not half filled. At that time, it didn't have a glass cover, so plants were able to grow 'tall' above the surface.

Digger


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Digger, those are some beautiful flowers. Good job with getting those plants to flower! How long did the flowers stick around for? Also, what kind of fertilizing regime were you using. And last question, what kind of MH lighting did you use? Thanks again for sharing your pics.


----------



## Digger (Apr 7, 2006)

Plant Crazy said:


> Digger, those are some beautiful flowers. Good job with getting those plants to flower! How long did the flowers stick around for? Also, what kind of fertilizing regime were you using. And last question, what kind of MH lighting did you use? Thanks again for sharing your pics.


Thanks Plant Crazy. For how long they stick, it depends on plant. Some of them only for a day, some longer. About ferts, I did PMDD. MH bulbs are EYE MT150D. This is 6500K. One thing I noticed recently. One of the bulb died, and I changed with some 3500K. Color of the light is more yellow (comparing to EYE which is more white), but it seams that plants like this and I got more red. I have to do more experiments to confirme this, but this is it for now. Regarding lights, on internet you may find great article about comparing different light bulbs, and how they influence on the plants and photosynthesys, because plants doesn't seen colors as we do - they are more sensitive to some colors. Trick is to make a bulb which will have colors needed by plant. This article describe everything. It is worthy to read and understand it, if you wont to have nice plants.

Digger


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Digger. Thanks for the info. I've got MH lighting (HQI), using 14,000K bulbs. They produce a very white light. My plants don't seem to mind and I like the colour rendering. However, I was looking around for some 6,500K HQI bulbs, since I was interested in seeing how they look, with their yellowish colour. Unfortunately HQI bulbs aren't cheap (~$100 per bulb!), and the 6,500K are much less common than the higher Kelvin bulbs.


----------



## Digger (Apr 7, 2006)

Plant Crazy said:


> Hi Digger. Thanks for the info. I've got MH lighting (HQI), using 14,000K bulbs. They produce a very white light. My plants don't seem to mind and I like the colour rendering. However, I was looking around for some 6,500K HQI bulbs, since I was interested in seeing how they look, with their yellowish colour. Unfortunately HQI bulbs aren't cheap (~$100 per bulb!), and the 6,500K are much less common than the higher Kelvin bulbs.


HI PC,

This 6500 K I found at JL aquatics from BC. They have special and got them for less than 90 CAD. Also I found out that RMSP for this bulb is 77 CAD. Here in Toronto, you may find it for more than 100 CAD.

Cheers,

Digger


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Digger,

Yeah, JL Aquatics has good prices on their MH bulbs. I called them and unfortunately they don't carry 150W MH HQI bulbs. The only place where I can find 6500K 150W HQI bulbs is from American suppliers (which means additional costs for duty, exchange rate etc). :-(


----------

